# Suds vs # of stories



## Yikes (Jun 11, 2018)

California Plumbing Code 711.0 Suds Relief. 
_711.1 General. Drainage connections shall not be made into a drainage piping system within 8 feet (2438 mm) of a vertical to horizontal change of direction of a stack containing suds-producing fixtures. Bathtubs, laundries, washing machine standpipes, kitchen sinks, and dishwashers shall be considered suds-producing fixtures. Where parallel vent stacks are required, they shall connect to the drainage stack at a point 8 feet (2438 mm) above the lowest point of the drainage stack. 
Exceptions: 
(1) Single-family residences 
(2) Stacks receiving the discharge from less than three stories of plumbing fixtures _

My question:  If I have a 3 story, slab-on-grade building, at my ground level is my stack considered "less than 3 stories", because at the point that my first floor kitchen sink ties into the stack,  the vertical  "stack" portion is only receiving discharge from the second and third floor?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 11, 2018)

STORY. That portion of a building included between the upper surface of a floor and the upper surface of the floor or roof next above (also see “Basement,” “Building height,” “Grade plane” and “Mezzanine”). It is measured as the vertical distance from top to top of two successive tiers of beams or finished floor surfaces and, for the topmost story, from the top of the floor finish to the top of the ceiling joists or, where there is not a ceiling, to the top of the roof rafters.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 14, 2018)

Verify "Stack" definition of code --- it may provide the answer as stories are kinds irreverent.


----------

